# Yates.



## Mulisha (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi guys i hope you don't mind me asking lots of questions and starting up a few different threads but i have just come across some ferts that are ment to be used for outside use but i was wouldering is it ok to dose these Yates products in a aquarium becuase i'm getting 4 adult discus and don't want to dose it and kill them.

The main thing i'm trying to accomplish is i have 0GH so i need to bring that up and i think the best way IMO is to use Dolomite Lime. I have looked on the Yates site and all there products have all the nessery trace and mayor ferts on there.

My major concern is dosing these different ferts and killing my fish becuase there ment for outside use on lawn etc not in aquariums. If i have to spend the money and buy the seachem range i will but if i can get the same effect from yates i rather use there more bulk product.

These were the ferts i was intending to buy if you guys think it's ok to use them:

Yates Chealted Iron
Yates Dolomite Lime
Yates Trace Elements or maybe just use Seachem Florish

If i don't use these Yates products i was intendng to buy the following:

Seachem Florish
Seachem Iron
JBL 7+13 Balls
And then buy some dolomite from my friend that has horses and they feed there horses it so not sure if it's ok for fish or not...

Maybe there is a easier way to increase GH without having to buy Seachem Equilbrium because of the cost!

Cheers thanks for any help.

Rick

Link: http://www.yates.com.au/products/fertilising/


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Rick,

I am assuming you are in Australia if you are asking about the Yates products?

Both Yates Chelated Iron and Yates Trace Elements are fine for your tank and will not harm your Discus (providing you dose at the correct rates of course). I have no experience with the Lime however. I will pm you a link to some pics of someones planted Discus tank, and he uses all the Yates products for his ferts.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## janger (Jan 31, 2007)

I know this was an old thread but I have a question about the Yates Trace Elements.

I bought some over a year ago thinking it might be good for dosing my tank. However a couple of things worried me about it. First, there seems to be a fair bit of non-dissolvable solids in the mix which looks like sand. That may not cause any problems. But the second thing is if you make up a stock solution of this stuff, over several days something precipitates out and settles. I had 500 ml of a solution sitting here for a few weeks and it went browny red with heaps of sediment at the bottom. When I tipped it out, even the bottle was stained the same color.

I'm assuming this is iron but am not sure. Because this trace element mix is designed for outdoor gardens I don't think it has chelated nutrients. Am I correct here? Would that render this stuff no good for the aquarium? Just the color makes me weary though.


----------

